#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  > مشکل: نصب درایوpci simple communications controller

## abbas136824

سلام یک لبتاب لنوومدلb590دارم تازه ویندوز عوض کردم داخل درایو منجرش pci simple communications controller فعال نشده نور صفحه با فشار دادن کلیدfnوفلش پایین کم نمیشه

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## AMD

درایورها را بطور کامل از lenovo  باید دانلود کنی . در این مورد باید درایور چیپست را نصب کنی .

بعد چیپست باید این نصب بشه
Hotkey Features Integration

----------

*abbas136824*,*nekooee*,*NPTiak*

----------


## abbas136824

درایوها همه نصب شدن رو درایو منجر هیچ علامته سوالی نیست فقط نور کم وزیاد نمیشه

----------


## AMD

> درایوها همه نصب شدن رو درایو منجر هیچ علامته سوالی نیست فقط نور کم وزیاد نمیشه


پس این چیه 
pci simple communications controller
---
لینکی که دادم  برای همونه نصب کن

----------

*nekooee*,*NPTiak*

----------


## abbas136824

بعد نصب این برنامه نورش کم شد زیاد نمیشه

----------


## AMD

> بعد نصب این برنامه نورش کم شد زیاد نمیشه


مگه میشه مگه داریم . سیستم رو بعد از نصب این برنامه  ریست کردید .درایورها هم حتما با درایور پک نصب کردی ؟!

----------

*abbas136824*,*nekooee*,*NPTiak*

----------


## abbas136824

فقط لحظه ای که ویندوز استارت میخوره میشه نورشو تغییر داد بعد از اینکه کامل روشن شد کم وزیاد نمیشه

----------


## AMD

> فقط لحظه ای که ویندوز استارت میخوره میشه نورشو تغییر داد بعد از اینکه کامل روشن شد کم وزیاد نمیشه


درایور پک نصب کردی . درایورها به درستی نصب نشده باشه  اینطوری میشه .

----------

*abbas136824*,*nekooee*,*NPTiak*

----------


## abbas136824

درایو پک چیه؟

----------


## nekooee

درایور پک یعنی همون CDهایی که همه درایورها رو دارند و خودشون تشخیص میدهند و نصب میکنن. البته خیلی مواقع هم درایور اشتباهی نصب میکنن یا ورژن گذشته. برای همین بهتره اگر درایور اصلی در دسترس هست از اونها استفاده بشه.
همه لنووها به همینصورت که آقای AMD گفتند نصب می شوند. یعنی باید همون چیپست رو نصب کنید بعد کلید های فانکشن.
با توجه به اینکه ابتدا کم و زیاد میشه ولی بعدش دیگه کم و زیاد نمیشه یک برنامه ای اجرا میشه که تداخل داره یا اخلال میندازه در کار کلیدها. شما یکبار برنامه های استارت آپ رو چک کنید و آنهایی که غیر اصلی هستند همه را غیر فعال کنید. سرویس ها رو هم نگاهی بکنید و سرویس های غیر ضروری رو غیر فعال کنید و سیستم رو ری استارت کنید ببینید درست میشه یا نه.
اگر درست شد ببینید کدوم یکی مشکل داره. چندتا چندتا فعال کنید تست کنید

----------

*abbas136824*,*AMD*,*NPTiak*

----------

